# Smoking corn, cabbage and potatoes question



## sdrbarrella (Aug 9, 2014)

I am going to smoke these veggies in a couple of hours....any tips on what to substitute water with in the pan when using an electic Brinkman Gourmet smoker?


----------



## padronman (Aug 10, 2014)

putting different liquids in the water pan won't make any flavor differences in my opinion. 

Scott


----------

